# double barrell colostomy



## cynthiabrown (Jun 12, 2012)

how would i code a double colostomy?   dissection of transerve colon  2 seperate colostomy with each end?


----------



## Lujanwj (Jun 13, 2012)

One side is the colostomy, the other is a mucofistula and they are right next to each other?  Code will be based on the documentation.  

44144 - If Dr resected any colon.  

44320 - If Dr incised and folded colon.  -22 if Dr documented more work than a regular colostomy.


----------

